# new wheels finally came in.



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Got my new wheels for the brute force, there MSA M12 Diesel Wheel in 14", cant wait too mount them on the terracross and put them on the brute... Want to thank John from xtreme side by side (site sponsor) on given me a good deal on the wheels, no one could beat his price!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys need anything give him a shout..


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thos look good


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sharp man. Looking forward to pics with them on.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Ssswwweeeeeeettt!!!!!!!!! I really like those wheels!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

here are the pics of the new wheels


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great look!!


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

looks great


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man I really like that Black Brute, and those wheels looks super! (I just got mine a couple of weeks ago too) Black rims on a Black Brute, just Awesome


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks i really like them there awesome wheels, one of the best i have seen so far


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY nice fstang!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

killer brute. i'm diggin those decals


----------

